# The first district in Shenzhen City --- Luohu



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5








6


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5








6


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9


----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

1








2








3








4








5


----------



## 000000 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm Chinese and from Shenzhen. I must say that China is not equally developed, in fact China is facing a big polarization problem in terms of development. While major cities like Shenzhen developing in amazing speed most areas of China are still small villages. I'm not saying cities are better than villages but in China it is true. people live in inland China villages are very poor and nowhere matching the living standards in major cities. Some places don't even have basic infrastructure like roads and underground water supply systems, no proper schools and hospital... In many European countries you don't see much high-rise buildings but there are not much difference in terms of infrastructure between cities, towns and villages. Maybe that's why China is still a developing country and with such a huge population, the Chinese are faced with more problems in the future to be dealt with... 

I can even write a good 20,000 word dissertation about developing problems in China...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics China_winson


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

000000 said:


> I'm Chinese and from Shenzhen. I must say that China is not equally developed, in fact China is facing a big polarization problem in terms of development. While major cities like Shenzhen developing in amazing speed most areas of China are still small villages. I'm not saying cities are better than villages but in China it is true. people live in inland China villages are very poor and nowhere matching the living standards in major cities. Some places don't even have basic infrastructure like roads and underground water supply systems, no proper schools and hospital... In many European countries you don't see much high-rise buildings but there are not much difference in terms of infrastructure between cities, towns and villages. Maybe that's why China is still a developing country and with such a huge population, the Chinese are faced with more problems in the future to be dealt with...
> 
> I can even write a good 20,000 word dissertation about developing problems in China...


thats the truth, but dont u see the recent development news, in 5years time every county in china would have highways and all the infrastructure, the central government only have a 40trillion dollar plan but all those province have their own plan and the total budget for the next 5 years of the whole country is like whoopin 260trillion dollars, thats around 38trillion usd!!! every midsize and big city would have bullet train connected by that time, and also every major city will have subway, and every village would be connected by highway, and also many many plans, China is determine to surpass USA as the NO.1 economic power, so nothing is impossible for China


----------

